# Little H and marking/caught short?



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Little H has been really good about using the litter tray since we had him about 6 weeks ago. He copies Grace and will go to the toilet in the litter tray when she goes. Both for wees and poos.

However just over the last week/10 days he has started to wee in odd places as well as the tray. These tend to be slippers, the fluffy rug in the kitchen, my bath mat, his play cube&#8230;

He isn't spraying - they're full blown wees. I think he is getting caught short as it tends to happen after he's been playing frantically for some time.

He's pooing normally in the tray.

Should I be concerned and do you think he'll just grow out of it? He's about 15 weeks old.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

How many trays do you have now HB? I think you used to have just the one?

I wonder if you maybe need to put down some temporary extra trays whilst he is young so that he never has to go far to wee. From the pics I've seen yours looks like quite a large house so even if you have a couple of trays now maybe they're too far away from him sometimes?

Though that wouldn't explain why it has only just started in the last week 

If it's after he's been running around daft maybe he's just weeing from overexcitement and it's something he will grow out of...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

HB, as J & B says, for a kitten that age I'd be putting out trays all over the house, so Little H is never far from a tray. I had 5 trays around the house for my kittens and they all got used. My house is small, so if you have a big house I'd put out more than 5. 

However, as H has only just started soiling and seems to be doing it all over the place, this might indicate he has cystitis, (but a full blown UTI is rare in kittens).

The other possibility is one of your other cats is blocking him from using the litter trays. Cats can be very subtle about this, so you may not notice it going on, but it is not unusual behaviour towards a newcomer (even towards a kitten). 

The reason for it is the cat is trying to protect their resources from competition from a newcomer. The solution is lots more litter trays so there is no need for competition. 

I wouldn't expect him to grow out of this behaviour of his own accord. In fact the opposite really - if the cause and solution can't be identified whilst kitty is still young there is a risk the behaviour becomes a habit which may be hard to break later on.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the replies - we put down extra trays in all the main rooms when he first arrived (although the kitchen is huge so I might add another one here more visible for him) and he has actually peed in the TV room with a tray in there, as well as the kitchen with a tray in there, and the utility with a tray in there????? 

It is quite a large house for a little kitten but I might move trays around to where he's peed as there are some rooms he hasn't used the tray or peed in at all.

He seems to be fine if he copies Gracie and will almost push past her to get in as well. It's when it catches him unawares I think (over excited).

I haven't noticed the others blocking him - they all only use the tray in the utility..which is the one little H follows Grace into. 

Forgot to say we have 7 trays!!!

He doesn't do it everyday but probably once every other day. 

He doesn't pee in the night either (goes 10 hours) so I'm veering away from cystitis.


----------



## Isisini (Jun 3, 2014)

Our kitten had a couple of 'accidents' early on. She had a particular spot where I noticed her going on the corner of a rug. Even after just a couple of accidents it was trickier than I'd anticipated to unpick the habit so I would recommend you act fast.

We put a stop to it it by:

- Getting an extra tray for the room where she'd been going
- Stopping her unsupervised access to the room/area where the accidents were taking place
- When supervised in the room with her and she made a move towards the patch of carpet, put her in the tray immediately just in case

She had to be supervised for a few weeks but eventually she got it - she would walk over to the patch of carpet and you could practically see the wheels turning in her head, as she then turned around to head for the tray. Quite sweet .


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

This might sound daft but if Gracie only uses the one tray and when he uses that one it's because he's copying her and it's "monkey see monkey do", is it possible that because she doesn't use the other trays he hasn't quite clicked that they're also for weeing in?

Maybe you'vecalready done this but if not it might help to put some soiled litter in the tray and show him it/ let him sniff?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> This might sound daft but if Gracie only uses the one tray and when he uses that one it's because he's copying her and it's "monkey see monkey do", is it possible that because she doesn't use the other trays he hasn't quite clicked that they're also for weeing in?


I did wonder this myself. Given it a lot of thought today and I've also realised he tends to go in the tray when I'm just cleaning it (and sometimes haven't had a chance to put the litter in etc) so again "monkey see monkey do" not that I pee in the tray myself 

I'm wondering whether you are right JB and Isisini, I think it may have something to do with the trays actually being visible at the times he needs to go. The house is quite big and I forget he is still very young.

As well as making sure the trays are easily visible to him in the rooms he spends the most time, I think I will start to show him the main litter tray every so often to see if I can prompt him to go rather than wait for him to realise he's desperate!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't often look in this section so I've missed your thread until now HB! Soz! 
I'm wondering if you were to restrict H's access areas for a while I know that probably won't be easy but I feel he will carry on going back to places he has already wee'd. I would not move any of the trays I did this once with a cat with disastrous results. Inappropriate weeing does become a habit and sometimes they don't grow out of it so you need to try and stop it sooner rather than later. He is still very young and there are just too many interesting places for him to explore and the territory too big. I would confine him to a smaller area for a while with more litter trays and see how he goes. Let us know how it goes Hun! XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks Soozi. It's really hard to restrict his access because generally the places he has weed are all places he needs to be in - kitchen, utility, TV room etc. He now has visible trays in all of these areas.

I don't want to speak too soon but we may have some success. I moved all the mats, slippers, rugs, bags etc so there was nothing he could wee on except for a litter tray. 

I also had a lightbulb moment, when I was watching Little H play... I realised he was putting his toys (my earplugs  ) in some of the litter trays; these were ones without covers. 

I suddenly thought perhaps Little H thinks the covered ones are the only ones for going to the toilet in, so I have since taken away the uncovered and bought more covered!!!!

Touching wood, he hasn't had an accident since although I do think it's still early days. Paws are all crossed!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Quick update.

Little H is still doing the odd wee where he shouldn't be. O/H's slippers tend to be the favourite, I'm washing them every time of course!!! Oh and one of Grace's dresses when it was on the dining room table (and tablecloth) and his own coat (on the kitchen table and tablecloth!!!) There are trays available everywhere he's doing it (in the case of the slippers 2 feet away!!) and it's not every day either. All I can do is remove the items so he can't find them!!! I am going to check he hasn't got cystitis just to rule it out - though they are big wees and he's not straining at all. 

If I'm cleaning out the litter tray or he sees one of the others using it he will go immediately afterwards and use the tray so he's happy to use them.

??????


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sounds more like he's scent-marking his territory HB. Perhaps once he's established his position in the social group he might not need to do it. 

I think he's about 4.5 mths old now isn't he? And I think you mentioned you were planning to have him neutered soon? That may make a difference too.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm not sure about the 'getting caught short' theory o sorry) as I've never had this with any of my cats - even from a young age, they've managed to run to the litter tray when they've needed to go 

I'm leaning more towards some sort of scent / marking thing 

I take it he's not neutered yet? 

That may help if not - he's probably not yet sure of his place and wants to let the others know he's there! 


What happens if the slippers are removed - does he go on something else of your DHs?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree with the others HB little H is maturing fast so I also think he's marking! I think as long as he doesn't get into a habit he probably won't do it after he's had the snip. xxx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> I'm not sure about the 'getting caught short' theory o sorry) as I've never had this with any of my cats - even from a young age, they've managed to run to the litter tray when they've needed to go
> 
> I'm leaning more towards some sort of scent / marking thing
> 
> ...


I tend to agree I'm afraid HB  I think it's more likely he's getting maybe a bit too big for his little boots and trying to claim everything as his own  off with those Pom Poms I say  

The only other thing I can think of is have you tried a different litter in some of the trays ?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone..I think perhaps he is marking too. We've removed the slippers altogether now (interestingly he doesn't wee on my wellies in the same area or O/H's work shoes either (yet!!!!). 

I'm not leaving any clothes on the tables anymore, though there are tablecloths so we'll see on that score. He has done it on a pile of washing that I'd left on the floor by the washing machine so he does seem to favour fabric!!! We've taken up all door mats. The only other random place he has done one was on the tiled floor by the toy basket a week or so ago.

I'm trying some different litter but he seems quite happy to use whatever's there. We mostly use wood chip but I've other trays with clumping Natural and Clean eek: ) and b***** awful clumping walnut kernels (that stuff has to go)

I will see how long I can cope keeping all the surfaces free from slippers and clothes and whether this breaks the pattern. I do want to try to hold out a bit longer as far as neutering goes if I can. 

Purely for scientific purposes, his wee doesn't smell like cat wee at all though it is definitely wee - it smells more like burn't toast!!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Shortly after Crunchie was neutered he started to occasionally wee on the kitchen windowsill at night. He also did it on a fluffy rug....not nice. Course once he'd done it in those places he kept on doing it. We managed to stop it by leaving edible treats on the rug and the windowsill. Maybe hubbie would find a slipper full of Dreamies the lesser of two evils


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I don't want to tempt fate but I think we have been accident free for a week or so now  

I still haven't tempted putting down the slippers although when I do I will definitely be using Citruspips tips of treats inside them. We already have a game of hide the ear plugs in shoes and boots so perhaps we need to extend this to the slippers as well 

(The bath mats are back in place and unused  but I haven't attempted to put the doormats down again just yet)



As an aside (this is bit yuck) I bought one of those UV torches to check the house along with some urine off spray, as I wasn't sure I was getting rid of the stains completely with vanish etc! I was more than horrified by what I found!!!! There was evidence of wee everywhere :yikes: then I remembered that last year my cat sitter had her chiahuahua here when they stayed, who isn't very well toilet trained and she'd peed everywhere (marking I think). I'd had the carpets cleaned professionally afterwards but with the torch you could still see the stains :eek6:

Not that I inspected them but Little H's were bright and puddle like whereas the Chihuahua's were more streams and slightly faded 

Anyway I have gone over all the stains again, old and new with urine off and I have the carpet cleaner coming back again next week with strict instructions to bring shampoo designed for pet stains this time!!!

I've actually made a map of the stains  so that I can see if Little H is still doing any and I've missed them (although they show up much brighter when they are fresh) how sad is that????


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Good news there've been no wee 'accidents' for a week!:thumbsup: 

Btw you must have a good one of those UV torches. I bought one a few years ago after I'd adopted Ollie, an elderly cat who sprayed indoors sometimes, and I could never get the torch to show up any stains. I had to rely on the other 2 cats to tell me where Ollie had sprayed, as they were on to it immediately, sniffing it like mad (fortunately they did not copy Ollie and spray)


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Well I don't want to tempt fate but I think we have been accident free for a week or so now
> 
> I still haven't tempted putting down the slippers although when I do I will definitely be using Citruspips tips of treats inside them. We already have a game of hide the ear plugs in shoes and boots so perhaps we need to extend this to the slippers as well
> 
> ...


Did you but the long black light like Jackson Galaxy uses hun! So pleased its settling down! Little H is such a spirited little man he's going to be a real little character! Bright as a button that one!  xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's the urine off branded one and is really good, but it has to be very dark and you need to be fairly close to the floor. Once you've got to grips with it, it's a bit like a treasure hunt


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey HB, really happy to read about the progress. Wishing you many more wee free weeks to come 
Soon enough you'll be able to give Jackson Galaxy run for his money with everything you've experienced and tackled


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Well I don't want to tempt fate but I think we have been accident free for a week or so now
> 
> I still haven't tempted putting down the slippers although when I do I will definitely be using Citruspips tips of treats inside them. We already have a game of hide the ear plugs in shoes and boots so perhaps we need to extend this to the slippers as well
> 
> ...


Possibly not quite as sad as my cat pee adventures  none of my boys pee in the house (frantically touching wood) but all the same, I decided to buy a black light anyway due to having frequent visitors to the house ( clients) some of which are rather "well to do" .

I wanted to ensure I bought the very best one I possibly could with regards to its "detection abilities"  as I trawled the internet , reading reviews and searching for the perfect device o) , I discovered that not all black lights are created equal 

long story short ....it turns out , according to my research, that a shorter wavelength is better for urine detection :thumbsup:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

HB and CCC, please share your recommendations for effective black light torches as I have never found one which showed anything up.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> HB and CCC, please share your recommendations for effective black light torches as I have never found one which showed anything up.


Well, I'm not sure I'd recommend it but apparently, it is the best wavelength for detection  You do have to get up close but it does work 

HQRP Professional 365 nM 9 UV LED Ultra Violet Blacklight Flashlight plus HQRP UV Tester: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors

Wolf likes to sit in his tray and then gradually rise up and up and up  so off went the lights and out came the torch :lol: and yes, it does work :thumbsup:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Urine-Off Led Urine Finder Light

This is the one we have - I think it's brilliant.

Lights off and about a foot or so from the floor - prepare to be shocked!!!

It does pick up anything white so flecks of dust and grouting etc shine as well but it is fairly obvious if you have a pee


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> HB and CCC, please share your recommendations for effective black light torches as I have never found one which showed anything up.


Maybe your cats are all angels and the reason you haven't found anything is they haven't sprayed :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

ok, partially wanting to get this and at the same time not wanting to know the potentially horrifying truth....


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Erenya said:


> ok, partially wanting to get this and at the same time not wanting to know the potentially horrifying truth....


I was pretty horrified, especially since I'd had my carpets cleaned but I suppose not using a special shampoo designed for pets, the evidence was still there. It is a bit like CSI though; although horrifying, quite exciting and addictive!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Little H is a little s***!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Every now and then I send some ironing off with my cleaners (washed and dried).
It goes in an ironing bag that when not being used Little H likes to play in the bag. This is fine, I don't mind cat hairs.
He also plays in it when it's in the hall ready to go with clean clothes or when the lovely pressed ironing is back and upstairs ready to be put away. This is also fine.

Well tonight I took it into the utility and put the washed clean clothes in it ready to go and immediately he jumped in and peed on the lot!!!!!!
He was mid flow before I could stop him so I just had to let him carry on til he'd finished….BIG WEE!!!


We haven't had an incident for ages now so it's puzzled me as to why…

It suddenly dawned on me. His litter tray has a liner made of almost the same material as the bag. It sounds exacty the same. Sometimes when I'm cleaning the box I take out the lining with litter and he goes for a wee in it. The bag was positioned in almost the same place as the litter liner would be.

So, this time he is getting the benefit of the doubt that the noise and positioning of the bag was too similar to that of his litter liner. But in future that ironing bag is not going in the utility. I just hope I can get the smell out of it completely!!

And I've lots of washing to do tonight  Including what I'm hoping to wear on Saturday!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Little H is a little s***!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Every now and then I send some ironing off with my cleaners (washed and dried).
> It goes in an ironing bag that when not being used Little H likes to play in the bag. This is fine, I don't mind cat hairs.
> He also plays in it when it's in the hall ready to go with clean clothes or when the lovely pressed ironing is back and upstairs ready to be put away. This is also fine.
> ...


Oh dear! Hope he hasn't stained anything nice


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thankfully he doesn't have man wee....his still smell like burnt toast. It's not unpleasant!


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh dear, naughty little H!
Hope he grows out of it.
One of mine will use any clothes or heaps of material of any kind as a toilet.
She seems happy to use litter trays and doesn't seem to have any problems urinating, doesn't go frequently, does proper amounts when she does go, urine doesn't seem particularly offensive etc.
But if I leave anything on the floor or sofa she'll pee on it. Pooed once too.
I've learnt to be _very_ tidy...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well after the peeing incident last night I have come down this morning to find that he has managed to skid all over the TV room carpet!!!! Little s******!!!!!!
I think he had a bit of poo stuck after going in his tray, as I found some in the hall and on the stairs but for now we have a rather pretty brown pattern on our plain beige carpet 

I really hope this is not linked to the above as he has never done this before. His poos have changed a tiny bit as a result of being able to get on the work surface now and has free access to the adult food which he has taken to gorging!!!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Little H, you naughty boy!  

To me it sounds like a one off if he hasn't done it in a while, fingers crossed it was a one off  

Going from what you've said, I think he's mistaken the washing bag for the litter tray liner. And the poo skidding incident was more than likely from a bit of poo stuck to his pantaloons. 

Roman used to have a habit of always stepping backwards when he had a poo, anyone would think he had a tiny tray but it's huge, he'd step straight in the poo  not so bad if it was a normal poo but when he had dire rear it was a mare!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Well after the peeing incident last night I have come down this morning to find that he has managed to skid all over the TV room carpet!!!! Little s******!!!!!!
> I think he had a bit of poo stuck after going in his tray, as I found some in the hall and on the stairs but for now we have a rather pretty brown pattern on our plain beige carpet
> 
> I really hope this is not linked to the above as he has never done this before. His poos have changed a tiny bit as a result of being able to get on the work surface now and has free access to the adult food which he has taken to gorging!!!!!


The carpet thing sounds to me like he has had a bit of poo stuck and has been bum shuffling along the carpet trying to get it off, so not deliberate. This has happened to Bree a couple of times, the first time I saw her bum shuffling along the floor I freaked out and thought she had lost the use of her back legs! Luckily I have not been left with any stains on the carpert yet


----------

